# Somebody pls help!!



## VIE (Dec 24, 2015)

BUNNY IS being treated for head tilt. He is ON many meds. VET SAID TO START THE PREDNISONE TONIGHT OR FRI MORN IF NO IMPROVEMENT. There is no improvement, or maybe worse! Just noticed VET DID NOT WRITE DOSAGE down !!!!!! Can someone please tell me what the typical start out dosage is? And vet is not there now or tomorrow. PLEASE SOMEONE HELP ME1


----------



## JBun (Dec 24, 2015)

This has general dosage info. Though it may be different than what your own vet would prescribe. If possible, it might be best to try and contact an after hours vets to see if they can provide dosage info, as calculating correct dosage is extremely imperative. 
http://wildpro.twycrosszoo.org/S/00Chem/ChComplex/Prednisolone.htm

And just a general warning about using steroids in rabbits, and I share it due to the tendency of vets inexperienced with proper treatment in rabbits, prescribing it inappropriately . It is usually considered a last resort med and only used when the case is extremely severe, due to the negative side effects that can occur. Hopefully your vet is a very experienced rabbit vet and has carefully weighed the benefits vs. risks prior to prescribing it to your rabbit. There is a place for it's use in rabbits, just needs to be very carefully considered and weighed when deciding it is the best choice. A safer and more often prescribed med to reduce inflammation for head tilt, is the anti inflammatory meloxicam, when the use of steroids isn't warranted and may be too risky.
http://www.medirabbit.com/Safe_medication/Corticost/Cortico.htm


----------



## VIE (Dec 25, 2015)

@JBun THANK YOU and bless you. Was able to get the information i need. Despite what the literature you so kindly sent, steroids, in very small doses, 'are'' being using for head tilt conditions when not improving. And with success in very small doses. Bunny has' been on an NSAID - Metacam, which I 'believe would be the same or is the same as Meloxicam. My vet 'is' an exotics vet.. I am very careful about that. Please who ever is reading this -- pls send strong prayers for my angel, VIE. Thank you all!!


----------

